# Train tracks



## Dcrymes84 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys i was over my grandmas today getting some stuff for my dad he ordered and she has some train tracks over behind her house and i had my camera so i took a few shots she thought i was stupid standing in the middle of the tracks, anyways here they are c&c is welcome 

Pic #1






Pic #2





Pic #3





My iso was set on 400, i didnt have my tripod i took it by hand

anyone wanna comment  ?


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jun 30, 2009)

All good photos. like #1 the best.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you for the comment .....


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jun 30, 2009)

cool pics i just read that when you have straight lines in your photos i.e. train tracks, roads, sidewalks, fences,etc. a good composition to try is framing the lines to go from corner to corner. i havent tried it yet but just thought id throw id out there as something to try.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jun 30, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> cool pics i just read that when you have straight lines in your photos i.e. train tracks, roads, sidewalks, fences,etc. a good composition to try is framing the lines to go from corner to corner. i havent tried it yet but just thought id throw id out there as something to try.



Im a newbie at this stuff could u tell me in stupid what framing is. Is it a boarder around the pic ? or a diffrent kind of framing. Sorry if this is a stupid question but Im new and i have no clue what ur talking about.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jun 30, 2009)

just compose your photo so that the train track go from the bottom left corner to the top right corner. ill see if i cand find an example. like i said i never tried it before but it sounds like it might be interesting.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jun 30, 2009)

cool yea see if u can find an example it would be a big help thanks again for the tips and comments


----------



## Big (Jun 30, 2009)

Something like this I'm guessing...just a Google search...


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thats awesome im gonna get another shot tomorrow


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 1, 2009)

exactly what i was thinkin...sorry i forgot to try  and find an example but someone came through. coll picture by the way


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 1, 2009)

hey no prob man im gonna try to get another shot like that while im out today and i'll repost tonight please keep looking back


----------



## javier (Jul 1, 2009)

The first one is pretty good. I would do nothing to it.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 2, 2009)

javier said:


> The first one is pretty good. I would do nothing to it.



Thank you for the comment.


----------



## Rere (Jul 3, 2009)

Though the example pic might be interesting to try and duplicate (it did not do much for me--though I understand it's only an example), I feel you show the use of perspective more in yours.

Keep shooting!!!


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rere said:


> Though the example pic might be interesting to try and duplicate (it did not do much for me--though I understand it's only an example), I feel you show the use of perspective more in yours.
> 
> Keep shooting!!!



Thank you for the comment


----------



## Soujiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice pictures. The contrast is nice too. I would have to say the first picture is the one I like mainly because everyone and their grandmother shoots pictures of railroads in the other poses.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comment


----------

